# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  same muscle workout everyday?

## gunzgunz

this has been a problem for me. ihave learned with marine recruiter that the best thing to do to build muscle is repetition of the same muscle every day. but im unsure, if i shold give muscles a rest or continue to workout the same muscle everyday even though the muscle is in pain for the workout the day before. both theories or excercise make sense. 

workout same muscle everyday: muscle will build because body is forcing it to get stronger because of continuous and relentless conditioning.

workout muscle on a schedule to give it a rest: workout and then the next day and the few days afterward give the muscle a rest to give it time to build and then work it out again.

which is best?

----------


## THE JU-ICE

It works with body weight exercises like pull ups,dips and push ups. Also works well on a resistance machine like the boflex. The pain eventually goes away. I like this becasue I base my work outs with core strength in mind. Constant use will make the muscle strong from inside out. At least 3-4 days a week ex. mon,tues--thurs fri.

----------


## skank

Gunz, Conditioning and endurance will improve on same muscle exercises everyday. But for muscle growth you will definitely need recovery. Can you imagine doing squats or deads every day. That is crazy. Most need a week to recover from those workouts. 
You never said what exercises you were doing , that can make a difference too.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

Military PT and body building are 2 completely different animals.

When I was training with CNATT marine unitdown in cherry point, their idea of training was 3 mile pull up runs and mainly anaerobic exercise Every Day. Now It got me into incredible cardio shape. But my size decreased rapidly from no recovery. I was tiny.

Rule of thumb: 1 body part a day per week. some also like 2 a day per week. But for bigger muscle groups like your quads you will need 4-7 days recovery. Smaller groups like your abs only need about 2-3 days recovery.

----------


## gunzgunz

ok thanks for the input everyone.... iv been lifting wieghts for a many many years and let myself recover and the the marines came in and completely changed how i would exercise. i kinda confused me a lil for a while there

----------


## gigem

yeah in the military your training for endurance more than size. when i was on an extended vacation courtesy of the state i was doing 1000 pushups every other day cardio out the ass i could go forever but its a different story when your bb

----------


## MuscleScience

No No No, that is probably the worst thing you could do. Your body needs rest or it will break the F-ck down and fast. The best thing to do to prepare for boot camp is increase your cardio very gradually until you leave. You dont want to start off with five miles a day if you havent been doing cardio or light cardio. If you do you will increase your chance of repetitive stress injuries either now or in boot camp. Just play it smart and gradually progress your exercise and you will be were you need to be and be injury free.

Good Luck

MS

----------


## barbara789

Physical exercise is any bodily activity that enhances or maintains physical fitness and overall health. It is performed for many different reasons. These include strengthening muscles and the cardiovascular system, honing athletic skills, weight loss or maintenance and for enjoyment. Frequent and regular physical exercise boosts the immune system, and helps prevent the "diseases of affluence" such as heart disease, cardiovascular disease, Type 2 diabetes and obesity. It also improves mental health and helps prevent depression. Childhood obesity is a growing global concern and physical exercise may help decrease the effects of childhood obesity in developed countries.
Barbara
Workouts

----------


## DSM4Life

Remember you grow outside the gym not inside.

----------


## tboney

> Physical exercise is any bodily activity that enhances or maintains physical fitness and overall health. It is performed for many different reasons. These include strengthening muscles and the cardiovascular system, honing athletic skills, weight loss or maintenance and for enjoyment. Frequent and regular physical exercise boosts the immune system, and helps prevent the "diseases of affluence" such as heart disease, cardiovascular disease, Type 2 diabetes and obesity. It also improves mental health and helps prevent depression. Childhood obesity is a growing global concern and physical exercise may help decrease the effects of childhood obesity in developed countries.
> Barbara
> Workouts


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## eatrainrest

Spammer

----------


## quarry206

> this has been a problem for me. ihave learned with *marine* *recruiter* that the best thing to do to build muscle is repetition of the same muscle every day. but im unsure, if i shold give muscles a rest or continue to workout the same muscle everyday even though the muscle is in pain for the workout the day before. both theories or excercise make sense. 
> 
> workout same muscle everyday: muscle will build because body is forcing it to get stronger because of continuous and relentless conditioning.
> 
> workout muscle on a schedule to give it a rest: workout and then the next day and the few days afterward give the muscle a rest to give it time to build and then work it out again.
> 
> which is best?


HAHA you answered your own question about why you shouldn't believe this person

And as a general rule most people in the military know jack sh*t about working out.

----------


## christopher dowski

the best way to gain weight is example work: chest and triseps one day then biseps and back another day then shoulders and forearms another day then legs last day . it works pretty good. and abs every second day

----------


## c-Z

So you want a bigger arms do arms every day? And nothing else? Think my IQ dropped reading this post.

----------


## operationgetbig

definately gotta give the muscles a rest to grow bigger. 

reading this thread reminds me of the quote from billy madison:


Mr. Madison, what you have just said, is the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point, in your rambling incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul. 
Billy Madison

----------


## c-Z

LMAO the funniest shit ever as he blabbers on..... "Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it" BEST PART

----------


## xnotoriousx

Eat... train... rest........GROW

1 bodypart a week though, come on now man.

----------


## DSM4Life

There is one body part that i work everyday but it still ain't growin  :Tear:

----------


## sizerp

> There is one body part that i work everyday but it still ain't growin


You're obviously not workin' it right.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/762501..._full_version/

----------


## DSM4Life

> You're obviously not workin' it right.
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/762501..._full_version/


Was it really necessary for him to point out in his video that he is a black man ?

----------


## hellomycognomen

Basic Marine Corps rules:
1. Don't believe everything the recruiter told you.
2. Never volunteer for anything.
Trust me.


USMC combatvet 5yrs

----------


## hybrid83

> definately gotta give the muscles a rest to grow bigger. 
> 
> reading this thread reminds me of the quote from billy madison:
> 
> 
> Mr. Madison, what you have just said, is the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point, in your rambling incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points and may God have mercy on your soul. 
> Billy Madison


That is F'in classic right there.

But for real bro all jokes aside these guys are right. Conditioning wise your recruiter is on point. I mean I want the solider defending my ass ready to go everyday. But for the purpose of size you gotta go big, and you just can't go big everyday. But as a marine I don't think you would want all that bulk so maybe this point is mute....

----------

